# Royce Gracie Champion Tribute Video!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is a clip that someone made to acknowledge Royce Gracie's
accomplishments in BJJ!

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/...su/video/xtjx6_champions-are-always-champions


----------

